# RAK Freezone Audit



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Businesses registered under RAK freezone have to undertake a third party audit within 6 months on renewing the business license. 

RAK FZ provide a list but any recommendations, what does it all involve exactly and what are the average costs?


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

My friend just renewed his FZE company license at RAK IA and haven't been asked for any third party audit.


----------

